# Does she look preggo?



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Whenever she decides to have a baby that last picture has the dad in it.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

What do y'all think???


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Is she a FF? How long ago do you think she was bred?

I'm not very good at guessing but maybe someone else will jump in!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Ff? It that means her fist time being bred yes but now I have
No idea when she was bred besides I KNOW FOR A FACT it was at least 3 months ago


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

It does mean first freshener. 

I'm not an expert by any means but I would say not.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am not good at the pooch test but I say she is not bred


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

you need a ultrasound or a blood test... you cannot tell by looking 100 percent.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I would also vote no since she is at least 3 months. I see no signs that she is actually bred.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, just to be contrary, I'm letting you know that I think she's bred, and right about three months, going by the pronounced bulge on her right, which is more sticky-out than the smooth curve of her rumen on the left. Can you feel her in front of her non-apparent udder, for anything that might be kids? If something kicks back at you, I don't care what the pooch pic people say!  At three months, she might be just beginning her udder. Are there any changes when you feel it, even though it still looks maidenly?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> going by the pronounced bulge on her right, which is more sticky-out than the smooth curve of her rumen on the left. ?


LOL LOVE the scientific description there! And that's very true about just beginning her udder at 3 months.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks I will try but she's a rescue and she's kinda shy but she is getting better


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Didn't you just have knee surgery? Dont you dare try catching her on your own!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I had Surgury on whatever that bone between your ancle and knee because I broke it and I think I can get her into the cow squeeze shoot with some food jus so I don't have to chase her


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Is it just me or is she gettin bigger??


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She looks pregnant to me!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay do we know how many days it would be till she delivers when she starts building an udder 
(she's a boer)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How far along should she be now? I'm still leaning towards....no. LOL


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

At this point idk where she would be


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, her udder looks like it could be a bit bigger, but it might be the angle, but her sides look to vary in size, which makes me wonder if she is indeed pregnant after all. :-/


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL she's a tough one for sure, isn't she Goat in Himmel?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

To me without the picture she looks like her udder is bigger but I need to know how many days before birth they start building an udder btw she's a first time mom


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That varies so much....it could be a month and it could be the day before or never! I had a nubian that never....NEVER....got more than what your boer is showing now. I even gave her baby away to another doe cause I didn't believe she'd given birth!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I'll just watch her closer I will keep a update on this thread and if/when she has a kid I will create a new thread


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I'll just watch her closer I will keep a update on this thread and if/when she has a kid I will create a new thread


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

I would say she's pregnant. Looks like it to me.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

To me, her udder says she's pregnant even though her pooch says she's not. I'm guessing she'll kid in 6 weeks or more.:wink:


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

What does the pooch do when they're pregnant? I did notice my does has been swelling... She's looking pretty fat too.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmmm....the pooch looks to be swelling a little? That is usually a sign that kidding is getting close (close being any time in the next few weeks). Her udder is finally looking like it's growing to me too...

I've got one that suddenly developed an udder (think overnight and then in a 2 hour period it grew some more) however, her pooch isn't swollen at all. In my experience the pooch swells before kidding....I'm guessing because it loosening and getting ready for birth? More blood flow or hormones so that it will stretch like it needs to? My does get a super puffy pooch not long before kidding (2 weeks or so) Then the vulva will start to kind of open a little and that's when I know we're super close. I have no luck with ligaments....sooo.....this is my sign....


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Those last set of pics were from yesterday and the first set & the secon set of pics were 14 day apart




Would it be helpful to pull some pics of her a while back? I had a lot of people say NO WAY she was bred to some pics but she likes to be complicated.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

I think she's gonna kid. Lol, one of my does did that and it was her first time kidding too. Just her udders started dropping. That's all. No change in pooch.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I say bred but maybe another 6 weeks or so. My ff boer does usually started to bag up 6-8 weeks before they were due. Then my does that had already kidded might wait till 2-4 weeks before they kidded.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Cool heres a couple "newer" pics


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm kinda excited.....

It's not weird...... Is it?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That your excited? Not at all


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> I'm kinda excited.....
> 
> It's not weird...... Is it?


LOL Nope, not weird at all! I still get super excited and nervous and....and....yeah.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I will post pics of her today so I/ we can see how she progresses bc I haven't seen her in 4 days (on a trip)

I'm guessing the baby will be born late January to early February....
What about y'all


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Who wouldn't be excited 
Im going with February too. I have one due the 1st of few and she has a similar udder, very puffy in the hind end and looks ready to pop. 

Looking forward to seeing what she has, so pics a must


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay after yesterday when u said I would post pics I discovered a picture of her when we first got her 
(she was a rescue so the pic was after she thickened up but she was def. NOT preggo) and we can compare pics.

Young Baylee
View attachment 84252


Baylee now is the pictures ive posted

Today here are other pics




















Note: For those o you who have rescues you know how hard
It is to get them to trust (depending on their background) let alone stay still for pictures so thes pics were the best I could do with a moody little doe.... Lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Update!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I can't tell from those pictures if she dropped her kids or not. Most pregnant does carry their kids to the right side and will get very round. When they drop their kids to get them into birthing position, the spot just in front of their hips will hollow out. They almost look like they're not pregnant anymore or at least not as pregnant as they were. It's a pretty dramatic change and most people notice it easily if they are around their goats daily (even if they don't know what it means). However, some does carry their kids up around their ribs and they don't get near as round as most. So when they drop their kids the change isn't as dramatic and can be missed. I had a ff last year that looked like she might have twins surprise me on day 141 with quads. She was hiding kids up near her ribs and I completely missed it when she dropped them. Also, does with singles can be harder to spot too just because they don't get as round as others. At least that's my experience. When you notice her drop her kids, you will have kids on the ground soon.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Do these help at all?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

One month?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

New thread with different questions:
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=175232


----------

